# Indian star females X-ray



## Torts"R"Us (Mar 30, 2014)

I took some of my Indian Star females in for a vet routine checkup . 3 females were taking in , I suspected 1 out of the 3 females to be gravid. To my surprise all 3 females are carrying eggs![SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## dmmj (Mar 30, 2014)

someone must be fertilee


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Mar 30, 2014)

Awe congrats!


----------



## shanu303 (Mar 30, 2014)

congratulations  what a great surprise


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 6, 2014)

3 for 3- fabulous!


----------



## Moozillion (Apr 8, 2014)

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 8, 2014)

Alright! Way to go!


----------



## MagicGus (Apr 1, 2016)

And who are the fathers may i ask? Do you know them? Do you know their parents? Or their phone number? LOL just kidding with you!but seriously congrats and what a suprise!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 1, 2016)

A nice surprise!


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 1, 2016)

WOOHOO! ! ! ! ! !Congrats! ! ! !


----------



## cdmay (Apr 2, 2016)

Neat...


----------



## Hector108 (Apr 2, 2016)

Awesome news!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Apr 6, 2016)

Torts"R"Us said:


> I took some of my Indian Star females in for a vet routine checkup . 3 females were taking in , I suspected 1 out of the 3 females to be gravid. To my surprise all 3 females are carrying eggs![SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]
> View attachment 74771
> View attachment 74772


Really cool pictures. Congrats!


----------

